# S3 SS Sports seats with diamond stitching can order in January 2015



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

These seats will be an orderable item starting January 2015. That is official confirmation from 2 people at AofA i have contact with regularly. Thus can end the discussion of countless posts about them.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ProjectA3 said:


> These seats will be an orderable item starting January 2015. That is official confirmation from 2 people at AofA i have contact with regularly. Thus can end the discussion of countless posts about them.


You're several weeks late, and Audi's months late.  Official confirmation was available around July 4th, more or less.

I check back here daily hoping to see more posts of people bailing on this car. :thumbup:


----------



## DKo5 (Aug 10, 2014)

That's a weird thing to hope for.


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

Those seats are awesome and glad they are coming to the USA! I'm enjoying driving a (sadly somewhat neglected with only 5700 miles) '12 Golf TDI, my wife is driving our '15 A3, but dang I want that S3 with those seats lol!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DKo5 said:


> That's a weird thing to hope for.


Not really. My history is well documented here re: Audi's incompetence. It's a spite thing. 

If they're going to brands other than Audi, even better.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

This is why I wait and skip first year releases. Got burned by that once. Nice to see the options are gradually rolling in. Probably have everything in place just in time for the next version to come out.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

We've got 6 S3's in the order system for our dealership. no bailing on this car from actual buyers it seems like.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Why is there such a significant delay for this whole A3/S3 launch. The seats are already available for over a year in all other markets and by the time the car is properly launched here, it will be a 2 year old model with a refresh/facelift right around the corner.

In comparison, options for the other models appear pretty soon after release.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ProjectA3 said:


> We've got 6 S3's in the order system for our dealership. no bailing on this car from actual buyers it seems like.


That's a slightly silly conclusion, don't you think? I was an actual buyer until Audi ****ed around for far too long. Your number may have been seven, ten, or something other than six if they'd released the car in a timely manner. You can't exactly conclude that, because you have orders, nobody has bailed.

I know you have skin in the game as you make a living off selling these cars, and it's good that they pretty much sell themselves. That doesn't mean that Audi hasn't run people off with their inability to execute.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> These seats will be an orderable item starting January 2015. That is official confirmation from 2 people at AofA i have contact with regularly. Thus can end the discussion of countless posts about them.


....................................................
The Super Sport Seats were reported here to be manual adjustment type.

However, my dealer "corrected" me saying they will be 8 way power with power lumbar.

So, I say we'll need to keep the SS Seat posts alive until that Final? detail is clarified. lol


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

chrixx said:


> Why is there such a significant delay for this whole A3/S3 launch. The seats are already available for over a year in all other markets and by the time the car is properly launched here, it will be a 2 year old model with a refresh/facelift right around the corner.
> 
> In comparison, options for the other models appear pretty soon after release.


What delay? Audi stated that the A3 would launch in April 2014, which it did, with the S3 to follow "later in the year".

There's almost always a 12-18 month delay between the EU and US launches of Audi cars. There are two big issues that have affected the A3 and Golf launches: one, the switch to a completely new manufacturing process (MQB), and two, the build out and testing of two new factories to produce these cars for the US market: one in Gyor, Hungary for the A3 and the other the expansion of the Puebla plant in Mexico for the new Golf+GTI. 

Now, that all said, I am not a fan of the way most automakers reveal their new models. I would much prefer announcements with product availability within 30-45 days, but I understand why rollouts are done in the manner they are. This isn't like a new iPhone launch - there's a massive network that needs to get updated and prepped (e.g.: service training, parts availability, sales prep/marketing, etc.) 

While frustrating for us, the enthusiasts, the market writ large really doesn't care.


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Travis Grundke said:


> What delay? Audi stated that the A3 would launch in April 2014, which it did, with the S3 to follow "later in the year".
> 
> There's almost always a 12-18 month delay between the EU and US launches of Audi cars. There are two big issues that have affected the A3 and Golf launches: one, the switch to a completely new manufacturing process (MQB), and two, the build out and testing of two new factories to produce these cars for the US market: one in Gyor, Hungary for the A3 and the other the expansion of the Puebla plant in Mexico for the new Golf+GTI.
> 
> ...


wut? 

BMW announced the F30 generation of the 3 series in late 2011 and it was available for sale in the US in early 2012. We're talking 4 or 5 months max from unveiling to delivery.

Mercedes announced the CLA in early 2013 and it was available for sale in the US in mid 2013. For the CLA, announcement to first delivery was around 8 or 9 months. And that was a completely new model.

How long ago was the A3 announced? When was the first US delivery? It sure as hell wasn't in line with what all the other German manufacturers have been achieving. This sedan has been teased in one form or another since 2012. The platform itself is already several years old and we just started getting the car early this year. This isn't an industry thing, this is an Audi thing.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

lpforte -

Never said it wasn't an Audi thing. Fact is, BMW and Merc put more emphasis on their US operations than does VW-Audi. Simple as that.



Lpforte said:


> wut?
> 
> BMW announced the F30 generation of the 3 series in late 2011 and it was available for sale in the US in early 2012. We're talking 4 or 5 months max from unveiling to delivery.
> 
> ...


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> You're several weeks late, and Audi's months late.  Official confirmation was available around July 4th, more or less.
> 
> I check back here daily hoping to see more posts of people bailing on this car. :thumbup:


Wow. Bitter much? Dude, let it go, it's just a car. Enjoy the Cayman and enjoy the sight of beautiful S3's on the road.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

rlfletch said:


> Wow. Bitter much? Dude, let it go, it's just a car. Enjoy the Cayman and enjoy the sight of beautiful S3's on the road.


I'm having fun with it. I spent so much time being frustrated over the ineptitude that it's now just refreshing to be able to look at it from the other side. I *was *bitter, and it was blatantly obvious in an increasing number of my posts. Now I'm just having fun hoping that the stupidity is costing Audi. I'm not posting as much these days, but I'm not going to disappear. I picked up a wealth of knowledge in the 18 months I was following this car, and I'm not just going to disappear with it and not share it where relevant. 

I'm not daft enough to believe that they give a **** about a few lost sales in light of the numbers they're reporting, but I enjoy seeing reports of people straying for other brands. I may even still be in an Audi someday myself. For a "stunning star in no particular metric but solid performer across the board" sort of car, I still don't think there's much better for my money. I just managed to rationalize that I could look for a more purpose-built car at this point in my life.

I partially retract my first statement; I *am* bitter, but it's with myself for waiting around on the S3 so long that my outgoing car now needs substantial work to be marketable. I should have bought the Cayman years ago. :laugh:


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Audi is vulnerable, at least with my sale. I'm hanging in there as best I can but if a good deal was dropped in my lap and I could have it in September I'd take it.

Bottom line is if sales people don't know something then DONT GUESS! I was told in June I'd get my car in September which worked for me and now its going to be October which is pretty inconvenient.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Lpforte said:


> wut?
> 
> BMW announced the F30 generation of the 3 series in late 2011 and it was available for sale in the US in early 2012. We're talking 4 or 5 months max from unveiling to delivery.
> 
> ...


I think it's common knowledge that it's a VAG thing. VW's are like that as well. Every generation it takes longer for us to get Golf's than the rest of the world. 



Travis Grundke said:


> lpforte -
> 
> Never said it wasn't an Audi thing. *Fact is, BMW and Merc put more emphasis on their US operations than does VW-Audi.*  Simple as that.


Exactly. Nothing new.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

I think the problem for me is the A3/S3 is the only car I want at this point, from a design perspective. All the other alternatives are less attractive looks-wise, so this is just frustrating.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Audi did not drop the ball on these cars coming here. 

Them being a company they have to plan product way in advance and plan how it will be released in a timely manner. Spilling all models at once makes zero sense from a business stand point. Here's 5 new models in April bam done load spilled 

vs. 

Heres one in April to start it off, then we can concentrate on marketing, advertising, and selling those while we wait to roll out future derivatives of the same model through the year. This allowed marketing $ to be spread over the course of many months. It allows the new models to stay a topic of conversation in the car magazines and online blogs over a period of time. To the public this means that Audi stays in the headlines and blurbs for a good part of the year instead of just for 1-2 months and then its done.

a good example of ball dropping is VW with the MK6 Golf R. Nearly 13 months from announcement until sale and i was personally one that got fed up and ended up getting a TT. Where as Audi "officially" announced the car early this year at the NY Auto show side event, and the cars were avalialble for sale just 5 months later which is about the typical time for an order to delivery process.
They always said the S3 would be later in the year along with Q3, A3 TDI, and the A3 Cabriolet. so why people are bitching that the ball has been dropped are simply bitter because they couldn't have something NOW. 
lets calm down, take a breath, and know that Audi has their plan set YEARS in advance and we can't do crap about it.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> Audi did not drop the ball on these cars coming here.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Oh, Chris. You never disappoint.

Be honest, Brian. The S3 was announced in NY in March 2013.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

chrixx said:


> I think the problem for me is the A3/S3 is the only car I want at this point, from a design perspective. All the other alternatives are less attractive looks-wise, so this is just frustrating.


Followed my wife home in the new A3 last night from the store (I'm in a golf TDI hehe) and I couldn't get over how sexy the new 3 series is just driving behind one. I love these cars and so want to play with an s3 omg hehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, they're fairly attractive even in base form. The base car is never that attractive, IMO.

People can label Audi “boring" or “safe" all they want to, but I feel like they've got it down.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd say they definitely dropped the ball in terms of not having the options all correct and lined up in sales materials. It's been fairly well known that they had the diamond stitch in order books early on. Heck, when I went in to order on June 21st they had the diamond stitch in the book. Not to mention not knowing what sort of leather the seats would be. I also think they took the cover off these cars too early from release.

That being said, I still want it and it fits everything I'm looking for in a car. I've also come to the conclusion that we focus too much on these releases. So many days I remember being on these forums with threads saying, "Oh my god! Someone who works for Audi said that the S3 will be out at some point soon! I wonder if soon is tomorrow!!!!!" Overly critical a lot of the time in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Yeah, they're fairly attractive even in base form. The base car is never that attractive, IMO.
> 
> People can label Audi “boring" or “safe" all they want to, but I feel like they've got it down.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


This is something that doesn't translate very well into pictures imo. I have thus far seen three A3s (1 base model and 2 higher trim level) and an S3 sedan (Audi has a test facility out here in colorado) in person. The S3 looked great, although it had boring white paint and clearly hadn't been washed in a long time. But I was surprised how amazing the regular A3s looked. The S-line package certainly helps make the car look like an S3 but even the base model is sleek.

Saw a black one yesterday from far away. It was the crack of dawn and so I couldn't make out what it was, although I probably should have been able to since I can tell any Audi from the past 10 years just from the tail lights. I got up close and the guy had his sun roof open and the car just looked super sexy.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

woahh Dan Halen, you finally decided on a Cayman S? When did you get it? Have any pics?


----------

